# What 's with this?



## oldsteamer4

I was at the library recently, and browsed around the many prototype railroad books, and found a mention of an 06-6T locomotive, circa 1898. There was no drawing or photo of it . I guess the "T" is for tender. Anybody ever heard of or seen a representation of such a beast? The way it's written it looks to me like a whole unit, instead of having a tender coupled to the engine. Too bad there wasn't more details. Cheers, oldsteamer4.


----------



## shaygetz

The "T" designation refers to it being a a self contained tank type locomotive.

This is a saddle tanker...an 0-6-0T










...this is a side tanker...an 0-4-0T










The benifit of the design was its compactness and that the weight of the water was over the drivers, aiding in traction.


----------



## tjcruiser

And, Shay ... correct me if I'm wrong, but this T style was most commonly used on freight yard switchers, right?

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

tjcruiser said:


> And, Shay ... correct me if I'm wrong, but this T style was most commonly used on freight yard switchers, right?
> 
> TJ


Yes although it was also used some on short suburban and commuter lines as well, the most well known being the locomotives behind the "Thomas and Friends" series...


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, Shay ... you are always a wealth of knowledge!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

tjcruiser said:


> Thanks, Shay ... you are always a wealth of knowledge!
> 
> TJ


Aye, 'tis moments like this when I fall back to the wisdom of the Caesars of old who, as they made their triumphal entries into Rome would have a servant ride with them on the royal chariot, whispering into their king's ear _"Remember O Shay, thou art mortal..."_


----------



## oldsteamer4

Thanks, Shaygetz and TJ, for the quick, and as usual, informative reply. However, the text I referred to was for an 06-6T. Could that be a "typo", or was/is there a twelve wheeled tank engine? Cheers, oldsteamer4.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Here be the engine type you seek, well sort of.









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
I did not make this picture and all credit goes to David Fletcher

It is a 2-6-6T so yours would be a 0-6-6T same engine type minus the front guideing wheels.


----------



## shaygetz

oldsteamer4 said:


> Thanks, Shaygetz and TJ, for the quick, and as usual, informative reply. However, the text I referred to was for an 06-6T. Could that be a "typo", or was/is there a twelve wheeled tank engine? Cheers, oldsteamer4.


The addition of numbers to the front or rear of the loco makes no difference, it would still be a tank engine. Here is more on the Whyte Classification System.


----------



## oldsteamer4

Thanks,gc53dfgc. What a beautiful rendition of that iron horse. They sure knew how to dress up the engines and passenger cars in those days,eh? Mr. Fletcher's artwork does justice to the era. Cheers, oldsteamer4.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Now that I have found that artwork of that engine I really want to find one in HO scale.


----------



## tjcruiser

Shay,

Great Wiki steamer wheel config link. I had to click on the sublink for the 2-8-8-8-4 ... it says:

"Only one *2-8-8-8-4 *was ever built, a Mallet-type for the Virginian Railway in 1916. Built by Baldwin Locomotive Works, it became the only example of their class XA... The XA *was unable to sustain a speed greater than five miles an hour, since the six cylinders could easily consume more steam than the boiler could produce*."

Don't you just hate it when that happens?!? 

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

sounds like some one needs a bigger boiler.


----------



## shaygetz

tjcruiser said:


> Shay,
> 
> Great Wiki steamer wheel config link. I had to click on the sublink for the 2-8-8-8-4 ... it says:
> 
> "Only one *2-8-8-8-4 *was ever built, a Mallet-type for the Virginian Railway in 1916. Built by Baldwin Locomotive Works, it became the only example of their class XA... The XA *was unable to sustain a speed greater than five miles an hour, since the six cylinders could easily consume more steam than the boiler could produce*."
> 
> Don't you just hate it when that happens?!?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


Did they mention Erie's Triplex? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2-8-8-8-2


----------



## shaygetz

...then there are those with too much time...and gold...










_"Except for the motor and eight helical gears, this 1:87 free-lance 4-12-12-6 locomotive was crafted entirely in 18-karat gold by R Damiano of Milan, Italy. The value of the gold alone is more than $2200; including some 3500 hours of construction, the builder values the model at $25,000. The design somewhat follows Union Pacific RR."_---Jan '73 MR


----------



## tjcruiser

Shay,

They sure did, with one difference between them being the trailing truck config.

I'm only just beginning to learn about steam loco history, but I'm truly amazed to see that people were venturing into the behemoths, often with less than stellar success. Regardless, when you look at pics of these things, it's still pretty impressive engineering.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey ... we cross-posted!

I assume that incredible creation is simply the output of one's imagination? Quite the monster. I guess it could run like a beast from point A to point B, but certainly wouldn't be able to navigate any turns to get back to point A !!! 

TJ


----------



## NIMT

I would imagine they didn't have to add allot of extra weights to it.


----------



## shaygetz

tjcruiser said:


> I assume that incredible creation is simply the output of one's imagination? Quite the monster. I guess it could run like a beast from point A to point B, but certainly wouldn't be able to navigate any turns to get back to point A !!!
> 
> TJ


It is a fantasy loco, though I'm sure one hit the drawing board, I highly doubt one made it to real life. You watch though...some scamp will dig one up from the Trans-Siberian Railway or something...

As for the model, I often wonder if it isn't in the bottom of a boxlot in an Italian basement somewhere, waiting to be picked up for 20 bucks...


----------

